

Lessons from Hautelook: how to adapt when your web business goes mobile first - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/53285549670/lessons-from-hautelook-what-happens-when-your

======
kunle
Hey HN - OP here. We've been running an interview series with folks scaling
fast in mobile, about how they're adapting. We've more on the way and we're
always on the lookout for interesting stories, so please reach out at
ayo@hipmob if you have any thoughts. Thanks!

